# Late February 2017 / Early March 2017



## mrsbrrs

Hey ladies

so, if all goes well my baby should be due around this time frame.

Unfortunately I started bleeding today without cramps and another positive pregnancy test. Hoping it's sch and not a miscarriage.

So, anyone out there with similar due dates?

:baby: :cloud9: :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey mrsbrrs :hi:

Me edd based in when I know I ovulated is 6th March. I'm so nervous after reading losses, 3 of the very early, but I'm trying to be positive. Other than positive tests I have no symptoms at all x


----------



## Dannypop

Hi!

Me too -also due around 2 March but this is my 3rd baby so think he/she may come a little early around mid/end of Feb.

I have two boys ages 5.5 and 2.5.

I think I am even more excited this time round than my other two! This baby will be our last.

MrsBrrs how are things going today?


----------



## BabyDoll007

Hi all!! I'm due 4th of March. This will be our 2nd and last baby.

I got my first very faint BFP at 8dpo on the 19th with evening 2hr hold. I then continued testing all that week. I got my Beta HCG back today and at 4w2d they were 460! Which I'm very happy with as when I was this far along with ds they were only 180.


----------



## Velathria

hi there.. i am now 4w+1 and only symptom is cramping, very sore bbs and nipples and a little tired but nothing special, also ham cravings XD and hot flashes here and there. 

Test progression going very well, should have my blood results tomorrow.

EDD: 8th of March 2017 and if the baby stays in a bit longer we might have a st. patricks day baby :D


----------



## EllissMummy

Hi Ladies,

I'm due 9th March and this is our 3rd baby. 

We have 2 boys, almost 5yrs and 2.5yrs

I only found out last night and am in shock still. 

So far cramping, bad digestion and boobs have filled out


----------



## PrincessTaz

I have no symptoms at all really, it's driving me mad now. I'm still testing 3 times a day just to see those lines so I know I really am. 

I did have sore nipples yesterday but that's disappeared now.

My assisted conception unit have book me in for an early scan on the 19th July and I'll be 7+1 by then so will hopefully get to see a lovely little heartbeat x


----------



## BabyDoll007

Princess, I'm sure your symptoms will hit you soon enough and when they do you will be asks for a break from them :haha: I also can't wait for my early scan which I've been told to book for 7/8 week mark so I'm a bit torn as when to book, the week earlier would be great for the reassurance, ect but if I wait the extra week we will see more.&#55357;&#56867;


----------



## PrincessTaz

Babydoll I had a scan at 7 weeks with my DS and he was just like a littright kidney bean with a tiny little hb flickering away. He definitely don't look at all like a baby but seeing the hb was very reassuring x


----------



## Velathria

Congrats on a good scan. :) so question... do you guys know if it's normal to have orange -brownish discharge?


----------



## DianeCraft

Hello all! I am due March 11th, 2017. This is my first pregnancy. I have my first pregnancy test July 5th. I go back and forth with wanting to take a home pregnancy test, but so far have held off. 
I had my FET on June 24th and have felt symptoms very strong for 3 days now. 
I want to be realistic about my chances at success but I cant contain my excitement. Ive only told my mom and mother-in-law so far. I was skeptical at even telling them but I dont want to go thru this alone. My husband is definitely in protection mode. He keeps saying "wait until the pregnancy test". Im okay with him not showing his excitement, but I cant hide it. 
Im excited to tell you ladies the great news in 2 days!!


----------



## Dannypop

Congrats Diane!

How late is AF? So exciting. Welcome!!


----------



## KimmyLou

Hi ladies, I am due roughly 28th February (not totally sure on dates) and this will be our 4th baby xx


----------



## DianeCraft

Thank you Dannypop! AF is roughly 7 days late. I had the transfer on June 24th and the dr said 10 days and the hcg pregnancy test is to be taken. 
Im incredibly nervous but also excited. Praying this works!!


----------



## Dannypop

DianeCraft said:


> Thank you Dannypop! AF is roughly 7 days late. I had the transfer on June 24th and the dr said 10 days and the hcg pregnancy test is to be taken.
> Im incredibly nervous but also excited. Praying this works!!

Hooray! Sounds very positive!!:happydance:

How long has the journey been for you? Sounds like it's been quite a ride ...:hugs:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Congratulations Diane, how exciting. I can't believe you've had the willpower to hold off testing x


----------



## DianeCraft

Dannypop said:


> DianeCraft said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Dannypop! AF is roughly 7 days late. I had the transfer on June 24th and the dr said 10 days and the hcg pregnancy test is to be taken.
> Im incredibly nervous but also excited. Praying this works!!
> 
> Hooray! Sounds very positive!!:happydance:
> 
> How long has the journey been for you? Sounds like it's been quite a ride ...:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you!! Yeah, I definitely wish the process could have been easier. My husband an I have been trying to conceive naturally since 2005. I finally decided to go for infertility treatment in 2010 which was a horrifying ordeal. After healing from 13 corrective surgeries, I finally decided go give treatment one more try this past December. Today I am 4 weeks and 1 day! :wohoo: FET was done June 24th. I'm super excited! 
Thanks again for the kind words! :*


----------



## DianeCraft

PrincessTaz said:


> Congratulations Diane, how exciting. I can't believe you've had the willpower to hold off testing x

Hello PrincessTaz! - I don't know how I've been able to put it off. For some reason I kept telling myself I'd find out July 5th. I guess it's just fear, I don't want to take the chance of incorrect bad news. I would probably take it pretty hard. I cannot wait until tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## Dannypop

DianeCraft said:


> Dannypop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DianeCraft said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Dannypop! AF is roughly 7 days late. I had the transfer on June 24th and the dr said 10 days and the hcg pregnancy test is to be taken.
> Im incredibly nervous but also excited. Praying this works!!
> 
> Hooray! Sounds very positive!!:happydance:
> 
> How long has the journey been for you? Sounds like it's been quite a ride ...:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! Yeah, I definitely wish the process could have been easier. My husband an I have been trying to conceive naturally since 2005. I finally decided to go for infertility treatment in 2010 which was a horrifying ordeal. After healing from 13 corrective surgeries, I finally decided go give treatment one more try this past December. Today I am 4 weeks and 1 day! :wohoo: FET was done June 24th. I'm super excited!
> Thanks again for the kind words! :*Click to expand...

No ways!!! So this is literally your first bit of success in all these years. I can't possibly imagine how you must be feeling. That is truly incredible.

I feel so privileged to be a part of finding out your news tomorrow!
Amazing.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Hi :wave:

I'm due my second on 28th feb, 6 weeks today! Found out on saturday so still in shock a bit ha!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Killylou and char&bump congratulations to you both x


----------



## sarah0108

Me!
Roughly 9th March but no scan etc yet.
Only found out last night so still a bit surreal and feel a bit edgy even posting as i feel like its not real or im tempting fate haha.

Keeping it a secret as long as possible.

This will be my third :O


----------



## Dannypop

Oh dear, I started bleeding yesterday and it hasn't stopped since. Passed a big clot this afternoon. Was supposed to be seeing my gynae on Tuesday for my first scan to hear the heartbeat but I guess that will now be an appointment to make sure everything has come away without any complications.

This is my first miscarriage. In shock but at least I was only 6 weeks along so was spared any further heartache.

Hopefully will be up and running and ready for an April baby soon!


----------



## Velathria

Did you go and they said that it's a miscarriage? I started bleeding today too and passed a big clot. I have no cramps. Did you? Going in tomorrow for a scan.


----------



## sarah0108

Hugs to you ladies, my fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## Velathria

Thanks ... I am worried but at the same time I feel like everything is fine.. I think I would've had terrible cramps... but all there was was bleeding and only on and off. And now it stopped after the clot. Hopefully there is good news tomorrow. Don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight.


----------



## Dannypop

Velathria said:


> Did you go and they said that it's a miscarriage? I started bleeding today too and passed a big clot. I have no cramps. Did you? Going in tomorrow for a scan.

Nope I am only seeing the doc tomorrow or Tuesday -it's just a gut feeling and seems the likely outcome considering the size of the clot and that the bleeding just hasn't let up at all since yesterday morning :cry:

I had cramps throughout both of my pregnancies with DS1 and DS2 and for this one I also had cramps (uterine stretching) but I did have stronger more AF-type cramps last night and today.

I have tried to be hopeful as I know how many women experience this and go on to have healthy babies but I just feel like this is looking too much like a miscarriage.

And I was so, so, so excited for this one. My 3rd and last baby to complete my family.

But I am sure that if your instinct says you are fine then you are fine. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow! Let us know how it goes


----------



## KimmyLou

Dannypop said:


> Velathria said:
> 
> 
> Did you go and they said that it's a miscarriage? I started bleeding today too and passed a big clot. I have no cramps. Did you? Going in tomorrow for a scan.
> 
> Nope I am only seeing the doc tomorrow or Tuesday -it's just a gut feeling and seems the likely outcome considering the size of the clot and that the bleeding just hasn't let up at all since yesterday morning :cry:
> 
> I had cramps throughout both of my pregnancies with DS1 and DS2 and for this one I also had cramps (uterine stretching) but I did have stronger more AF-type cramps last night and today.
> 
> I have tried to be hopeful as I know how many women experience this and go on to have healthy babies but I just feel like this is looking too much like a miscarriage.
> 
> And I was so, so, so excited for this one. My 3rd and last baby to complete my family.
> 
> But I am sure that if your instinct says you are fine then you are fine. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow! Let us know how it goesClick to expand...

Sending lots of love for your appointment xx


----------



## KimmyLou

Velathria said:


> Thanks ... I am worried but at the same time I feel like everything is fine.. I think I would've had terrible cramps... but all there was was bleeding and only on and off. And now it stopped after the clot. Hopefully there is good news tomorrow. Don't know how I'm going to sleep tonight.

Will keep everything crossed for you tomorrow xx


----------



## Velathria

Thanks guys... going in in an hour.. 

Dannypop :I really hope that the doctor gets to tell you the good news that everything is fine. Were they really bad pains? As far as I've heard the cramps are excruciatingly painful. Anyway I will have my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully we are both lucky and get to have healthy babies.


----------



## Dannypop

Thanks so much KimmyLou!!

Vela -doc sent me for bloodtest to check progesterone and BETA levels. I have been waiting for 5 hours for the results -eeeek! So nervous.

I am still bleeding so it is very very doubtful that the test will yield anything other than the result I expect. Still. Let's all keep positive till then!

How did your appointment go?!!!


----------



## Velathria

they did an ultrasound and couldn't see anything.. but she kept reassuring me that it's too early to see anything and that the pelvic exam shows that cervix is still closed and everything looks good down there. So that's fine. They send in my bloods again for hcg and have to go back in two days for another go at the u/s and Hcg lvls..

My bleeding had stopped and still no pain.. 
But to make you feel better. My MIL told me she bled for a whole month through with her son and he came out fine.. So maybe everything is still fine. Did they do a scan with you? 

My DH is thinking positive, he thinks everything is fine. So let's hope he is right. 

I am dying with worry here. don't know how i will sleep tonight or handle tomorrow. Also to make it worse i'm chained to the bed, so all i can do is google and think about it. I am not allowed to leave the bed.


----------



## Velathria

Dannypop did you try doing a pregnancy test again to see if it's still dark? I might do another of the same brand and see if it got darker or anything.


----------



## Dannypop

I went to my Obgyn this morning and he did a thorough examination. Head to toe. But from the blood tests alone he said he was sorry for the miscarriage. It was a blighted ovum so at least there was no actual fetus to begin with.

I instinctively knew as when I went to gym last week I had all my usual energy. With both my other successful pregnancies the second I peed on the stick my gym workouts were so bloody awful. I was totally breathless from 4 weeks pregnant!

So now he says I should ovulate in about 2.5 weeks. He checked and saw the follicles sitting there waiting to mature and produce eggs. He is going to hold my hand throughout the whole next phase. He will send me for bloods next week to check my progesterone and will let me know when I am about to ovulate. I will then go for a scan to check the maturity of the egg so he can pinpoint ovulation.

I know it sounds so crazily thorough but I am in South Africa and everyone goes private here so this is how the system is.

I am so glad that everything is looking good for you Vela. Holding thumbs it continues on a good successful path.


----------



## KimmyLou

Dannypop said:


> I went to my Obgyn this morning and he did a thorough examination. Head to toe. But from the blood tests alone he said he was sorry for the miscarriage. It was a blighted ovum so at least there was no actual fetus to begin with.
> 
> I instinctively knew as when I went to gym last week I had all my usual energy. With both my other successful pregnancies the second I peed on the stick my gym workouts were so bloody awful. I was totally breathless from 4 weeks pregnant!
> 
> So now he says I should ovulate in about 2.5 weeks. He checked and saw the follicles sitting there waiting to mature and produce eggs. He is going to hold my hand throughout the whole next phase. He will send me for bloods next week to check my progesterone and will let me know when I am about to ovulate. I will then go for a scan to check the maturity of the egg so he can pinpoint ovulation.
> 
> I know it sounds so crazily thorough but I am in South Africa and everyone goes private here so this is how the system is.
> 
> I am so glad that everything is looking good for you Vela. Holding thumbs it continues on a good successful path.

I'm so sorry Hun xx


----------



## Velathria

i think i'm losing it too... i have period pains and am bleeding slightly again... i think this is it... i am devastated. i'll still let you know what the doc says tomorrow but i'm not expecting good news. i'm sorry dannypop but i know how you are feeling... at leadt we know after mc's we are supposed to be super fertile. so hoping for that. i didnt have much symptoms either and i knew something wasnt right with that....


----------



## KimmyLou

Velathria said:


> i think i'm losing it too... i have period pains and am bleeding slightly again... i think this is it... i am devastated. i'll still let you know what the doc says tomorrow but i'm not expecting good news. i'm sorry dannypop but i know how you are feeling... at leadt we know after mc's we are supposed to be super fertile. so hoping for that. i didnt have much symptoms either and i knew something wasnt right with that....

Sending lots of love for your appointment tomorrow xx


----------



## Dannypop

Good luck!! Will be watching for updates.

I am also totally focusing now on how fertile you are supposed to be directly after a MC so expecting big things from my eggs this month!


----------



## Velathria

So dannypop I lost it too.. at the hospital for observation and will be getting bloods done to make sure hcg goes down and then a scan to make sure it's all gone and then they said I should wait atleast one period and then I can keep trying. I'm sad but ready to try again and get my rainbow baby. Hopefully we will join again for April or may. :) thanks guys and I wish the rest of you a happy and healthy 9.months. :)


----------



## KimmyLou

Velathria said:


> So dannypop I lost it too.. at the hospital for observation and will be getting bloods done to make sure hcg goes down and then a scan to make sure it's all gone and then they said I should wait atleast one period and then I can keep trying. I'm sad but ready to try again and get my rainbow baby. Hopefully we will join again for April or may. :) thanks guys and I wish the rest of you a happy and healthy 9.months. :)

Really sorry Hun :( xx


----------



## Velathria

Thank you ^^ it's fine. I won't forget my baby even if it was just small. I will always remember it and then try for another one. Just next time I feel like I won't be as excited like at the beginning. I'm scared that it will happen again but it'll be fine. You guys enjoy your pregnancy and hopefully it'll be all good with no complications ^^


----------



## Dannypop

Vela I am so so sorry that this happened to you too. I hope you are holding up. I will be looking out for you on the April/May 2017 boards! 

I am not going to wait for AF I am just going to get stuck right in and hopefully have success with this very next ovulation. I know it's impatient of me but I just can't help myself.


----------



## sarah0108

Hugs to you ladies xxx

So i had an emergency scan today, they think im about 5 weeks maybe slightly less, was estimated at 6, showed TWO sacs, both currently looking empty but high HCG they took yesterday. They've told me its normal and im going back tomorrow for more HCG and possible another scan in 10-14 days if blood test comes back ok.

Shocked doesn't really cover it, but im just more worried about them being empty even though they reassured us plenty of times that its normal for gestation.

Just praying for higher HCG again tomorrow!


----------



## Velathria

that can happen. that it is early... I hope you don't have to go through the heart ache me and danny had to go through. Got my fingers crossed that it doesn't happen to you :) good luck. :hugs:


----------



## glong88

How was your hcg?

Xx


----------



## MrandMrsD

Hi. I'm due 24th Feb 2017 with baby number three. Have had two MMC in a row before this pregnancy. Had a scan at six weeks which showed a heartbeat so fingers crossed. I have two girls ages six and four. MMC in April 2014 and March 2016. 
Booked in with midwife the day after my positive test and have been to see specialists etc already aswell due to a brain tumour they have to see me once a trimester. So all I have to do is wait for my 12 week scan which is on 12th August &#128578;


----------



## Velathria

glong88 said:


> How was your hcg?
> 
> Xx

it was 70 so it's going down a bit slower but i need to get it done again in a week. so we'll see if it's gone totally by then, i hope. I want everything to go back to normal as fast as possible so we can keep trying. :)


----------



## sarah0108

How is everyone? Have my second 'emergency' scan this friday.. ultra nervous


----------



## TattyHead

Congratulations Sarah :happydance:

I've got my next scan this Friday..I'm so nervous, I've been getting lots of cramps but no bleeding. I'll be 7w6d, my first scan was 5w6d I saw the sac & yolk but it was too early for baby yet.

I'm due March 11th according to last scan :cloud9:


----------



## TTC74

Jumping in! I'm due Feb 27.


----------



## bdb

I want in Im due Feb 18th with my first! Anyone know their gender yet?


----------



## TTC74

I do! I'm having a little girl.


----------

